# Forest Pines 2020 Cancelled (Official)......



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Have received an email today to say that Forest Pines are refunding the deposit we have paid, so therefore the event is officially cancelled.
I will sort out the refunds as soon as I can, but I have to say that this will be a logistical nightmare.
The refund, (to me). will take place over the course of next week-end so please bear with me and I will sort everything out (eventually!!).
Your continued patience would be appreciated.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2020)

I gather you’re going to want our bank details sent via pm so when you receive the refund, plus what you’re holding, you work through the list and refund everyone 🤔

You never know, you might have some left over 😜😂


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			I gather you’re going to want our bank details sent via pm so when you receive the refund, plus what you’re holding, you work through the list and refund everyone 🤔

You never know, you might have some left over 😜😂
		
Click to expand...

I need to check my bank account Robin because I'm sure it will have kept the bank details of those that have sent me deposits.
If so, cushty. If not, I'm going to have to contact everybody.
And I can guarantee............. I won't have any left over. I never do have....


----------



## chrisd (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm sorry  Rob that all the work you've put in has come to this but I also hope it's not the end of one of the forums best meets. You're a star Rob 👍👍


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words Chris but I don't think I will be organising it again mate. I was thinking about packing it up last year but was swayed by seeing everyone enjoying themselves. Unfortunately, this has been the straw that broke this particular camels back 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 27, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for the kind words Chris but I don't think I will be organising it again mate. I was thinking about packing it up last year but was swayed by seeing everyone enjoying themselves. Unfortunately, this has been the straw that broke this particular camels back 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

I shall miss this forum meet and the group catch up.
If you do keep going an organising your local games all the best mucker.
Deposits and balance can be donated to H4H charity in memory of the good times had at these meets.
All the best and catch you on the 1st tee sometime.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 27, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for the kind words Chris but I don't think I will be organising it again mate. I was thinking about packing it up last year but was swayed by seeing everyone enjoying themselves. Unfortunately, this has been the straw that broke this particular camels back 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Mate,
Thanks for all your hard work over the years in organising not just this meet but various other ones. Hopefully see you for a game some time mate. 

Guy...


----------



## Crow (Apr 27, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for the kind words Chris but I don't think I will be organising it again mate. I was thinking about packing it up last year but was swayed by seeing everyone enjoying themselves. Unfortunately, this has been the straw that broke this particular camels back 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Very sorry to read that Rob, but understandable as you don't play so much yourself these days and you've been doing this as long as anyone!

Many thanks for all the work you've already done for OFvW this year.

Even more though, a huge thanks for all the meets you've organised in the past, going right back to Golf Magic days, where I and many others have had great times and made good friends along the way.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the hard work you have put into these (and other) meets Rob, the OFvW was my first forum meet and everyone was very welcoming.....encouraging me to to join in with other meets. This weekend has always showed the forum in its best light and it will be missed!


----------



## rosecott (Apr 27, 2020)

Will you still come, Rob, if someone else should pick up the baton?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 27, 2020)

Shame on you smiffy, leaving all us poor buggers wondering just what we are going to do without your expertise and skill in organising the best event of the year. Thanks for a your hard work mate and hopefully see you on the bank sometime


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2020)

Shane that smiffy I was looking forward to the rearranged date. As a thank you for your efforts you can keep my deposit, have a drink on me 😉


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2020)

Shame about the meet but nevermind.  Thanks for all your hard work Smiffy.

I was a bit late to the party on this one as last year was my first time at old farts but thoroughly enjoyed it.

Can you send mine and 3 guests deposits to the H4H pot please mate.


----------



## IanM (Apr 27, 2020)

Would be a shame to lose this as an event... if the standard format could be kept,  would there be an appetite to "take this around the country" with a different person being _Honorary Smiffy _for a year?

Would need to the right sort of venue to stage the event, i.e worth the travel, on budget, on site accommodation but "Society Friendly"  ... ie Saunton Sands Hotel and East/West over two days would be excellent, if not completely appropriate    Maybe Gleneagles might be a smidge over budget?   Or maybe I am wrong and that's what folk would want.

Anyone want me to talk to Celtic Manor?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 27, 2020)

So who is going to arrange an alternative meet to make up for this one being cancelled? 🤔🤣


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks for all of the kind words guys, they really are much appreciated as are the above offers re H4H. 
I will start sorting them out once I receive the funds back from Forest Pines (I've got to 'phone them on Friday evening). 
Just please be patient. It's going to take a fair old bit of sorting.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 28, 2020)

We shall, as it was waiting for you to get over the yipps at a putt.
What are we going to do now with no skipper at the helm?
Robin its up to you to carry the batton.
Hopefully the RikG game will go ahead.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 28, 2020)

Smiffy, thanks for organising the Old Farts meets at Forest Pines and appreciate that it’s time to pass on the baton.  Enjoyed them greatly and got to know a number of the good folk on here through them.


----------



## teegirl (May 4, 2020)

Thanks Rob 😢😘😘


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 5, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks for the kind words Chris but I don't think I will be organising it again mate. I was thinking about packing it up last year but was swayed by seeing everyone enjoying themselves. Unfortunately, this has been the straw that broke this particular camels back 🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Gutted to read Smithy, you did an amazing job of organising this meet each year.  We'll meet again i'm sure some sunny day


----------



## davemc1 (May 5, 2020)

Sad to hear you’re calling it a day Rob, I enjoyed both occasions I was there last year! 

Also as the inaugural winner of the super trophy you presented me, I’ve had a year long momento that I’m sure others would cherish as i have. 

I’ll be sure to forward onto the next captain who takes up the baton 👍🏻


----------



## slowhand (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for all the hard work Rob. 2 years ago was my first (and so far only!) forum meet and it was a cracking couple of days.


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2020)

Please could you contact me (if you haven't already) with your bank details so that I can start sorting out refunds. 
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2020)

Just a reminder.... 
As well as your account number and sort code, I will also need your full name. 
Thanks


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 15, 2020)

Sent Smith, take care my very good friend and stay safe


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 24, 2020)

Any news on the refunds yet Rob ,👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2020)

I'm sure when there is he'll let us know.


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			Any news on the refunds yet Rob ,👍
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. I've got the money back from Forest Pines I'm just trying to find the time to start sorting it all out.
Bear with me mate. You are one of 47!!!


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2020)

Quote Edited



Smiffy said:



			Hi mate.

I've got the money back from Forest Pines I'm just trying to find the time to start sorting it all out whilst me & Wilson take in the rays on this island of tranquility.

Bear with me mate, my beard is still in that in between stage, another few weeks and I might look respectable.

You are 47, but I am No1 

Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 25, 2020)

Fish said:



View attachment 30843

Click to expand...

Jeez, I'm glad I didn't look like that when I was your age


----------



## IanM (May 25, 2020)

Didn't recognise the picture....is it from a "Wanted" poster?😁


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 26, 2020)

Jeez Smithy, thought that was a poster for Castaway 2.... the Dunlop65 edition... #Wilsssssoooooooooooon


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2020)

Just an update on the refund situation................
As I say, I have the money in my account but have been really, (and I do mean *REALLY*), busy at home over the last couple of weeks sorting out the garden. This has left me physically (and mentally!) knackered!!
I have one last big day out there today, but should be able to start sorting the refunds out from tomorrow onwards, so all should be sorted by the end of next week. 
Apologies for the tardiness in sorting this out, but it's not something I can just pick at bit by bit, it's got to be done in one hit.
Thanks for your patience......
Rob


----------



## Midnight (Jun 7, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Just an update on the refund situation................
As I say, I have the money in my account but have been really, (and I do mean *REALLY*), busy at home over the last couple of weeks sorting out the garden. This has left me physically (and mentally!) knackered!!
I have one last big day out there today, but should be able to start sorting the refunds out from tomorrow onwards, so all should be sorted by the end of next week.
Apologies for the tardiness in sorting this out, but it's not something I can just pick at bit by bit, it's got to be done in one hit.
Thanks for your patience......
Rob
		
Click to expand...

No problem at all young man, thanks for update. 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi @Smiffy

Could I get an update of where we are with the refunds, please? 

If it could help then my money could be transferred directly over to Dando’s account as I’ll be going to this meet next year. 

If that complicated things further, please say, but if so, please give a date as to when I can expect the money back. 

Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi @Smiffy

Could I get an update of where we are with the refunds, please?

If it could help then my money could be transferred directly over to Dando’s account as I’ll be going to this meet next year.

If that complicated things further, please say, but if so, please give a date as to when I can expect the money back.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Just sent to your account £139.00 
Thank you for your patience


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Just sent to your account £139.00
Thank you for your patience
		
Click to expand...

 Brilliant. Then I can pass it on to next year then. Or the new clubs I have a fitting for this coming weekend.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2020)

Apologies again for the delay in getting these refunds out. I have been really busy here at the moment and just couldn't face sitting down and trying to sort it all out. But I've now sent a couple out and it's not as tricky as I thought. So bear with me, I'm off out fishing for 24 hours later, won't be back until tomorrow night, I will continue with them from Wednesday onwards and I promise they will be back with you by the weekend 
Rob


----------



## Midnight (Jun 15, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Apologies again for the delay in getting these refunds out. I have been really busy here at the moment and just couldn't face sitting down and trying to sort it all out. But I've now sent a couple out and it's not as tricky as I thought. So bear with me, I'm off out fishing for 24 hours later, won't be back until tomorrow night, I will continue with them from Wednesday onwards and I promise they will be back with you by the weekend
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy the fishing mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Have sent refunds out to all that have sent me bank details but still need details for quite a few others.


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Just sent you my full name as well


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Have sent refunds out to all that have sent me bank details but still need details for quite a few others.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in mine 😏


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2020)

Got mine
Ta Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			Nothing in mine 😏
		
Click to expand...

Check again later Robin.
It was definitely sent about 2 or 3 hours ago.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Just to confirm I have just had a call from my bank, (First Direct), checking that these payments going out are 100% genuine as there's not normally that amount of activity going on in one day. Some payments have been held back until they could clarify the situation. I have informed them that all is well so they have now released the outstanding refunds. Check again Robin as I'm assuming yours was one of them, being a larger amount.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 21, 2020)

received, thanks Rob.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2020)

Got mine Rob, thanks for all your efforts on this over the years, & Cooden, you've been great for this place.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Got mine Rob, thanks for all your efforts on this over the years, & Cooden, you've been great for this place. 

Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Strangely enough, I enjoyed it. I might get around to organising another meet at Cooden next year, you never know.... 😉😉😉
But Forest Pines was beginning to become a bit of a headache 
🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Have sent refunds out to all that have sent me bank details but still need details for quite a few others.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rob,
Do you do PayPal?


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Thanks mate. Strangely enough, I enjoyed it. I might get around to organising another meet at Cooden next year, you never know.... 😉😉😉
But Forest Pines was beginning to become a bit of a headache
🙄🙄🙄
		
Click to expand...

Recieved now 👍

I miss my trips to Cooden, and so does The Harp 🤪


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 21, 2020)

Got mine cheers mate, thanks for the fun trips


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Crow said:



			Hi Rob,
Do you do PayPal?
		
Click to expand...

I can do mate. Pm me your PayPal address geezer


----------



## Midnight (Jun 21, 2020)

All received thanks for all your hard work mate 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 21, 2020)

Fish said:



			Recieved now 👍

I miss my trips to Cooden, and so does The Harp 🤪
		
Click to expand...

I've emailed Cooden to get some dates for next year Robin. 
I'll keep you posted


----------



## Midnight (Jun 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I've emailed Cooden to get some dates for next year Robin.
I'll keep you posted
		
Click to expand...

Will be looking out for this one mate 👍🏾👍🏾


----------

